# Top-Angebot ab 10 Uhr: Asus Ultrabook nur 499 Euro anstatt 649 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Top-Angebot ab 10 Uhr: Asus Ultrabook nur 499 Euro anstatt 649 Euro [Anzeige]*

					Falls Sie auf der Suche nach einem Ultrabook sind, sollten Sie sich das Tagesangebot von Notebooksbilliger nicht entgehen lassen, bei dem Sie immerhin 150 Euro sparen können. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Top-Angebot ab 10 Uhr: Asus Ultrabook nur 499 Euro anstatt 649 Euro [Anzeige]*


----------

